# Anyone in Miami



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey guys, I am leaving the country to go down to Brazil to get our project up and running but I have two very long layovers in Miami. One is 6 hours and the other is 14. Would love to possibly meet-up with some of yall if it works out. Let me know if it might be possible. The dates will be the 25th of Aug. and returning the 29 of Oct.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, flight changed so I wont be able to visit on the @5th but the 29th of Oct. Ill have a 14 hour layover if anyone wats to meet up. I'll have ton of pictures to share


----------

